# One bad ass log truck



## cornbread (Mar 16, 2012)

One bad ass log truck

The Ural-4320 is a general purpose off-road 6x6 truck built in Russia.

The Unstoppable Ural 4320 Off-Road Truck

It was designed for transporting cargo, people and trailers on all types of roads and terrain. The truck is reliable and easy to repair and maintain. Introduced in 1976, it is still in production today


----------



## H 2 H (Mar 16, 2012)

I wonder what the puker factor was on that one :jester:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 16, 2012)

Dunno but I'll bet the pucker factor was maxed out.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 17, 2012)

How many times will this video be posted on AS? We really need a video forum where everyone who thinks they are the first to see this old video can post it. Mods, please give us a video forum.

Here are a few Russian truck vids.

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/192559.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/138025.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/138266.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/125931.htm


----------



## madhatte (Mar 17, 2012)

I tell you what... every time this vid is posted, I click it, knowing full well what I'm going to see. I click it because it's a freakin' cool bit of film. I suppose that I wouldn't mind watching it a bit less often, though.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 17, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I tell you what... every time this vid is posted, I click it, knowing full well what I'm going to see. I click it because it's a freakin' cool bit of film. I suppose that I wouldn't mind watching it a bit less often, though.



I didn't hahaha


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 17, 2012)

Ahh crap I clicked on one of 2dogs links.


----------



## mingo (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like to try that in Massachusetts you would have the local police, state police, enviro police, sheriff's dept, hazmat team, fire dept, national guard waiting for you on the other side of the crossing. And they wouldn't be there to jump on your bumper to hold your front end down.


----------



## floyd (Mar 17, 2012)

It was new to cornbread so it was posted.

Just sharing, I bet.


----------



## cornbread (Mar 17, 2012)

Well kiss my grits.

If I ant seen it it is new to me.

Sorry to waste your time.

And you have a nice day while you are at it.

Cornbread


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2012)

mingo said:


> I would like to try that in Massachusetts you would have the local police, state police, enviro police, sheriff's dept, hazmat team, fire dept, national guard waiting for you on the other side of the crossing. And they wouldn't be there to jump on your bumper to hold your front end down.



Yup...but it sure would be fun. Just once.


----------



## Slamm (Mar 17, 2012)

I click on the link just to listen to the music ....... so beautiful, LOL.

Sam


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 17, 2012)

cornbread said:


> Well kiss my grits.
> 
> If I ant seen it it is new to me.
> 
> ...



Cheer up Cornbread. You're dealing with the Steep Slope Mafia in this forum. They know all and have little time for non-mafia types like us. Just be glad you didn't have to kiss Gologgit's ring.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Cheer up Cornbread. You're dealing with the Steep Slope Mafia in this forum. They know all and have little time for non-mafia types like us. Just be glad you didn't have to kiss Gologgit's ring.



Good morning, Sunshine ! Better have some more coffee.


----------



## slowp (Mar 17, 2012)

cornbread said:


> Well kiss my grits.
> 
> If I ant seen it it is new to me.
> 
> ...



At least you have improved. You used to post only gloom and doom articles. I say, Keep it Up and continue to post cheerier things. We made it through 2011 and almost 3 months of 2012. 

Yup, sounds like you are starting to be a happier camper.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 17, 2012)

2dogs said:


> How many times will this video be posted on AS? We really need a video forum where everyone who thinks they are the first to see this old video can post it. Mods, please give us a video forum.
> 
> Here are a few Russian truck vids.
> 
> ...






Why do we need a video forum .. I wouldn't 

waste my time going there to see some cookie cutter goober around . I've watche


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 17, 2012)

Lets see where was I . Beep the fish and Beep the fish crik and Beep the Beepin fishermen 
Log er clean and pave er FLAT . 
Thank God for someone that doesn't care about what some earth worshipping piece of timothy treadwell.

Thats my new term for all enviros . Timmy treadwell. His name is a curse word . . 

Some day maybe I'll take my Duceanhalf and go roarin around in the head waters of the major river around here .


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 17, 2012)

Its early .. I need coffee

P
There I got coffe an a lip of snuff . Now 2 Dogs . Why do u feel the need to legislate someones informative entertainment . 
Since those Ural's are about the coolest log trucks I've ever seen . And I've seen ALOT of off highway log truks . I even have 1 myself.


----------



## 802climber (Mar 17, 2012)

mingo said:


> I would like to try that in Massachusetts you would have the local police, state police, enviro police, sheriff's dept, hazmat team, fire dept, national guard waiting for you on the other side of the crossing. And they wouldn't be there to jump on your bumper to hold your front end down.



Yeah.. I stopped a semi in the street in a wealthy suburb of boston to avoid low clearance utility lines and the cops were there in 120 seconds. And they helped back me out of there.

Got the same truck stuck under telephone lines in crappy area of boston, no cops for 20 minutes, and a drunk with a broom got me out of there.

Not messing around with that stuff anymore.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey diesel . Does the 89 run . What tranny does it have in it ?


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice little load of logs I cut.
.




Course from a $$ standpoint I made more on this load.


----------



## 802climber (Mar 17, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey diesel . Does the 89 run . What tranny does it have in it ?



Yeah it ran well until some weak link in the fuel system took a dump one winter, haven't had time to fix, and then the small parts started coming off.... 

Not really worth fixing, too rusty, voltage draw, leaks everywhere, a couple glow plugs snapped off in heads, etc.

It has the 4spd +overdrive.

I already took the starter, batteries, and a couple lites etc

Nice truck yourself by the way.


----------



## Samlock (Mar 17, 2012)

Tramp, that's a fine piece of old iron you got there.

We had Ural troop carrier trucks in the army. They were not the ones in the video, but earlier versions. The only difference was that the newer had a diesel engine and the older ones a V8 carburetor.

They were bumpy rides back then, sitting on the wooden benches. The drivers always tried to beat each other in the bush. If the driver pulled out choker while stepping on it, the tale pipe would spit out a 3 feet long flame. It wasn't a pretty sight watching it closely. Sometimes we had real comedian as driver. We couldn't help it much, because they just disappeared after dropping the unit in the woods.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 17, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Good morning, Sunshine ! Better have some more coffee.



You best retire to Montana Bob. Not East coast or West coast. Just falling timber........and shooting at anything that crosses the state line from either direction........we'll make an exception for you though pard.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Nice truck, Tramp. Is that the original military camo paint job, or is the paint just peeling off?
> Either way, very cool!



Both .  My goal is to put a good hyd pump on it and a self loader . Take the bed off . Put a set of bunks on it . Get another one , chop it off behind the cab , set of bunks, reach and most importantly put all the drive shafts and carriers on so the trailer has power to the wheels. Eventually put 1100,20s all the way around .
Should make a good 5 or 6 cord forwarder


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2012)

mtsamloggit said:


> You best retire to Montana Bob. Not East coast or West coast. Just falling timber........and shooting at anything that crosses the state line from either direction........we'll make an exception for you though pard.



I've thought about it. Often.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice set up tramp. If I head north for vacation maybe I can bring my corks and saw and come play. Lol


----------



## dhskier2 (Mar 18, 2012)

*One crazy ass snow logging tractor*

Flogg me if this has been posted before. Have to go in to about 4:25 into the video for the logging application.

snow-vehicle-concept


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

Well I've never seen it before.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 18, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Why do we need a video forum .. I wouldn't
> 
> waste my time going there to see some cookie cutter goober around . I've watche



To be clear tramp my video forum would only be videos members find online. It would not include videos taken be AS members of themselves or others.

These Russian videos, the guy in the little white truck who pulls a tree over on himself, the guy who drops a tree on his snow covered house while his wife holds the camera, the guy who tops a tree and the top gets caught in his rope, the tree falling on the Jeep pickup while the mom screams, and a few others are posted here constantly. Those reposts would be greatly reduced under the "2dogs video posting enforcement program".


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 18, 2012)

That style of driving reminds me of my forestry days.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Nice set up tramp. If I head north for vacation maybe I can bring my corks and saw and come play. Lol



It would be real chilly wearing leather corks right now . 

The State DNR wont let me log between breakup and freezup .


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Spoken like a true Californian, rules for rules sake.:msp_rolleyes::msp_razz:




Unfortunatly YUP! 2Dogs , what the heck is wrong "I'm tempted to say with you " , but I respect you so I don't want to cast aspersions on you . 
Heres a story about laws and rules . 
In explaining Grace the Apostel Paul said " before the law there was no sin " . 
I never really understood that until 1 day when I was cutting along a draw that some USFS blankety blank had flagged as a fish crik . .
I was having to beat these little 1log under story hemlocks so they quarterd up the bank . 
Of course the right way to cut a draw is to start in the bottom of it ' fall everything inleade with the draw and back as far up it as you can . Then go up and


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

Quarter yhe sides down the sider of the draw down the sides . Leaving stumps just high enough to catchwhat they can so u don't have to be chaseing up and down the hill . 

Ok so thats the right way. But then some rule or law was made making what was RIGHT , wrong . .
All because someone made a rule . 

Since posting video links in Not tantamount to say , speed limits , drunk driving or nuclear arms treaties perhaps a little forebearance would be better than more rules and laws . 


After all , if you don't want to take a chance you don't have to click the link .


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 18, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Unfortunatly YUP! 2Dogs , what the heck is wrong "I'm tempted to say with you " , but I respect you so I don't want to cast aspersions on you .
> Heres a story about laws and rules .
> In explaining Grace the Apostel Paul said " before the law there was no sin " .
> I never really understood that until 1 day when I was cutting along a draw that some USFS blankety blank had flagged as a fish crik . .
> ...



Hmm. Should I be enraged that you would want me to follow your religious views as infallible ie Man should not eat unclean animals (that means no bacon) (Jesus said he did not come to repeal the laws of Moses)? Or should I be concerned you are wasting our precious bodily bandwidth? Or maybe that people not using the AS provided search function deeply insult the owner of AS? But maybe I have much greater appreciation of furums having been a moderator on a much larger site. No I just hate Illinois Nazis and Russian Communists and think their videos should be banned.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

Nope . Links r us .:msp_thumbdn:

And fill them draws up so the nice big stuff can be fell cross leade to them and not break . 

FREEDOM !!!!!!!!!


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 18, 2012)

As an American you should try to evangelize those Communists by democratically allowing them to post thier cool Log Truck videos .



And just WHO is being the Nazi . You can't do this , You can,t do that . Talk about dictatorial , tyranical meglomaniacs . 

If we were in the crummy I'de probably use stronger language . But "LIKE SEROOUSLY DUDE , GET A CLUE "


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 18, 2012)

rules are made to be broken gents, how else would any country/church afford to "govern" their subjects? I say less rules means less b.s. less red tape, and less bureaucratic morons running around.


----------



## slowp (Mar 18, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> rules are made to be broken gents, how else would any country/church afford to "govern" their subjects? I say less rules means less b.s. less red tape, and less bureaucratic morons running around.



Except, there are bad people who take advantage of every little loophole--cheat and leave a mess. Like creeks. Now some of you can probably fall the timber right to the water, so the yarding equipment would stay out of the creek. But, along comes somebody else who can't afford the correct machine, is a bad faller, and drives his D-9 with blade down, up the creek, or pounds in a corduroy road IN the creek to walk the shovel up, and gets on the bad side of the fish heads (fish bios) so they have to make more rules. And so it goes. 

The corduroy episode actually happened.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 18, 2012)

Here's some of our locals

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zm4ZQg_ixSM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opSQq7y_uAw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOT_jtS6lCg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3BicV0Bi6M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 18, 2012)

And another

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcOXwfmzPKk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dhskier2 (Mar 19, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> Here's some of our locals
> 
> Old growth SPRUCE logs on Kenworth and Peterbilt Log trucks. HUGE! - YouTube



The commentary at the beginning says the load came from the Queen Charlottes. Just shy of 3 minutes in there's a cargo container full to the top... Did that get shipped in to be milled locally, or was it getting loaded up to be shipped across the big drink? Impressive loads!


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 19, 2012)

dhskier2 said:


> The commentary at the beginning says the load came from the Queen Charlottes. Just shy of 3 minutes in there's a cargo container full to the top... Did that get shipped in to be milled locally, or was it getting loaded up to be shipped across the big drink? Impressive loads!



Shipped to a local mill here. Then hauled to a small mill outside of Sedro-Wooley WA to be used as music wood.


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 19, 2012)

That music wood has been on the ground for sometime . Looks like it was towed from some camp . It's nice stuff that came from a thick gro




wing stand . It's not humoungus , just nice stuff . . But nice size is nice !!


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 19, 2012)

394 Husky . 42" bar


----------



## Samlock (Mar 20, 2012)

Market for the music wood is growing here, they've found the Northern species good replacement for the tropical wood. Please, I'd like to know more how you do it over there. Species? How you select it? Does the buyer mark the wood or do the loggers find it? Quality standards? How do you buck it?


----------



## tramp bushler (Mar 21, 2012)

The only music wood that I know about is Sitka Spruce. It is used for sound boards on guitars and pianos . 

Picking out the tree isn't too hard as long as its big and nice . It has to do eith the tightness of the rings.

I think it needs to be at least 16 rings per inch . I've cut lotts and lots of it that is more than 32 rings par inch after it cleared up from the limbs .


----------



## Samlock (Mar 21, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> The only music wood that I know about is Sitka Spruce. It is used for sound boards on guitars and pianos .
> 
> Picking out the tree isn't too hard as long as its big and nice . It has to do eith the tightness of the rings.
> 
> I think it needs to be at least 16 rings per inch . I've cut lotts and lots of it that is more than 32 rings par inch after it cleared up from the limbs .



Thank you Tramp.

Here the music wood is quite a new thing. The fiddle people have used up some Norwegian Spruce, but the craftsman has picked out the trees. On which criteria, that's alchemy to me.

They're talking now about Aspen, Spruce and Alder for guitars.


----------

